# i am a grow addict green crack/satori/hickstick-gorilla glue fiasco in the making



## oldfogey8 (Nov 29, 2017)

i am doomed to fail on this grow. i have a mish mash of clones with borderline pedigree due to me be a bit of a stoner and i am adding in some seeds that one of my kids buddies sent me. so mixing some seed plants with the clones is probably a no-no. the seeds are a cross from gorilla glue with a strain that the grower calls hick stick which is an afghani landrace thing. if they are males, i may just make some seeds. if they are not, i will be in a lousy situation where i have more stash than i need or can have. either way, first world problems....

set up the mothers tent i have(4x4x2 ft) with a 4 bulb 4 ft t5 fixture and a weak exhaust fan. i am trying to get the seeds to pop in some spent roots organics soil left in the pot from a previous grow. i did not feed the plants in those pots for over a month so i hope the soil is depleted. anyway, my 'plan' is to keep the clones (5 of 'em like a dunderhead) lst'd almost bonsai'd until the seed plants can catch up. i have a sufficient stash and a bunch of cannabutter stored so i am kinda free to screw this up big time. i have 2 plans. if the seed plants are male, i am going to seed the bejeeeeeessuuus out of this grow and get some weird crosses. if the seed plants are female, i am going to lament the over crowding of my tent to the point that most of you will stop watching the grow. i am irritating that way. if one is male and one is female, i will put it up to a vote. how about that?  

anyway, grow journal started... 

of8


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2017)

Well well well clones and seeds? Oh no... Kidding. I do it all the time.  I will be watching and wishing you lots of green mojo.  break a leg kid.


----------



## Killertea08 (Dec 1, 2017)

Well I'm hanging out here for sure!  Good luck!


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 6, 2017)

I'ma gonna watch a bit myself..  Good luck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2017)

The seeds are not playing nice and have failed to pop. I need to get some fresh soil and transplant the clones anyway as they are looking root bound so maybe some fresh soil would make the seeds happier. Kinda figures. I don't really care if the green crack and Satori flourish. I have a little lot of both already. I want to see what the gorilla glue crosses look like. This old fogey is a cup half empty type of person...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2017)

No kidding, you are not the poster boy for positivity.... LOL, i love how you started this journal, "i am doomed to fail on this grow."  You crack me up, are you not afraid your plants won't pic up your less then postitive vibes? They could be reading your journal. What if i came home with a new baby and said that. 

It depresses me when seeds don't come up, especially if they are ones i made. ya know?
Green mojo my friend Old Fogey. and merry christmas.   We like you just the way you are.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2017)

I am a pretty negative guy as anyone who knows me or has read my posts knows. I try to have fun with it though as I am too old to change and people would wonder 'who is impersonating Dave'? My supervisor once challenged me to be more positive during a review and I responded that I was positive I would mess something up in the coming year. Aim low and you are less likely to be disappointed. 

The seeds are not my own but the guy who made them told me to be patient and give them 14 days. Sounds long to me but I am in no hurry and have more I can try. Got some soil at a grow store today so I will be transplanting my little ugly clones. Hopefully they will respond well. Probably will sow a couple of new seeds this week too. Thanks for checking in and the well wishes. I hope Santa is good to you, Rosebud.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

Way ta grow, grow, grow, OF. At least your not the worst grower around here, I think I got that locked down...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dude, I had spider mites, caterpillars, powdery mildew and bud rot in one grow. I think I am probably in line for the hall of shame of MP growers!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2017)

Pretty sad looking plants... I need some more heat I think. 

The seeds still have not popped. Planted 2 more yesterday and went back to my usual seeds popping method. Moist soil in a solo cup covered in plastic wrap placed in my nice warm furnace room. 

View attachment IMG_4183.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2017)

Do you have any worm castings you could make a quick tea for those girls, they look hungry to me. 

And the award for the worst grower could be me, lots of times. That is how we learn, at least that is what i keep telling myself.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 16, 2017)

I agree with Rose here, they are hungry. I had planted some peppers in my garden last year, they wouldnt do anything. They were plants I got at the nursery and they just stayed the same size for most of the summer. Finally in the early fall, I gave they a nice top dressing of worm castings and they took off like a hurricane. They are still producing peppers now except they dont get much sun this late. I use worm castings now on every pot plant I grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks. I will try to pick some up this week if they don't look better when I get back from work(I work out of state). I was thinking they were hungry but did not seem to be taking up nutes so I thought they were either root bound or my tent was too cold. The thermometer says 70. They are in new bigger pots with some new soil. I also found spider mites. Urghhhh...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2017)

I sprayed the little buggers with SNS 217. It is a lot easier when the plants are this size. Going to be diligent and hope to eradicate the 'borg before flowering...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2017)

It's an almost Christmas miracle! The plants are starting to look like someone cares for them and I have a Hickstick Gorilla Glue cross seedling. So I lost track of who is who but I am thinking the scraggly plants are Green Crack and the more robust plants are Satori. 

View attachment IMG_4195.jpg


View attachment IMG_4194.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2017)

Seedling... 

View attachment IMG_4218.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2018)

Fatty 

View attachment IMG_4240.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2018)

And the brood... 

View attachment IMG_4241.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2018)

The seedling is looking healthy and happy. I am feeding it half strength nutes now. I am have always used general organic gobox organic stuff but opted to try general hydro floro line this go to see if I get different flavors. The clones are vigorous. I am attaching a pic before I macheted them back. They'd like bigger pots but I am waiting until the seedling is ready to transplant. The clones are on straight water as suggested on a different thread I have to try to slow their grow(dontcha know). 

View attachment IMG_4258.jpg


View attachment IMG_4257.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 11, 2018)

Lookin good OF!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sorry. Pretty good buzz going but the ocd in me loses sleep because I have 3 different size pots in the tent... The struggle is real...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2018)

darn near killed one of my clones while i was gone at work for less than 48 hours. i watered them a lot before i left. let the pots sit in water for 45 minutes to saturate the soil. the 2 plants closest to the fan looked the worst when i got home 42 or 43 hours later. the one closest looked dead but now has a number of leaves/shoots that look to be ok. talked to the young fogeys about checking the plants but they should not be drying out that quickly. in the past i have used roots organics green lite but this time i bought their original. the original is actually supposed to be less aggressively draining. i am probably going to pick up some compost to mix in with the soil for when i transplant to my 3 gallon felt pots. i think 6 plants are too many for my flower tent anyway but i hate to see a plant die, especially like that...


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2018)

Goodluck on those plants, hope they pull through.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks killer. So here is a tale of 2 plants...

My poor,poor plant that nearly died and the healthiest, beefcake plant I have had at 4 weeks or so... 

View attachment IMG_4283.jpg


View attachment IMG_4284.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2018)

the borg is back. sprayed. all the plants down with sns217 and sprayed down the tent and the room too. i have sns209 that i have neglected to use because i am lazy. the dehydrated plant is starting to make a comeback too. urgh...


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Fogey! They're looking pretty happy, nice work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2018)

Transplant day. Into their final 3 gallon felt pots. Need to put the flower tent together and start to introduce the girls to the led light but that is probably better to start next week once they are comfortable in their new digs so to speak... 

View attachment IMG_4310.jpg


View attachment IMG_4309.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't help myself. And can't sleep so I got up at 4:30 and put together my bigger tent and put the plants in it under my king plus 1200 w led light. Going to veg a few more weeks and take some cuttings and clean the plants up a bit then flip to 12/12... 

View attachment IMG_4314.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, they are looking quite green and happy and healthy.  Good job!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2018)

thanks thg. i ave some weirdness going on with the non-clone. i think it was not getting enough air circulation. in the bigger tent, i can have better air flow so i hope that takes care of the issue.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 6, 2018)

That 1200w LED throws a nice color.  It will be nice to see the bud production under it.  Green mojo


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2018)

I can't attest to it being 1200 watts but it is really very bright. It kinda hurts my eyes so I wear some led glasses when I think of it. It has some uv component that is what I think makes it hurt my eyes. I also know the plants like the light. My first grow with it gave me some ridiculous smoke. My wife and I smoked some one night and she said she thought it was probably what heroin felt like. I was glad she said something because I was so baked I was thinking I'd been drugged. This grow I need to try to thin the plants out before flower because I am getting popcorn buds below and I guess that steals growth away from the main buds. I think I will shoot for 6 nice colas per plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 8, 2018)

Took some cuttings for clones and gave the plants a good haircut. Now to veg for a couple to a few weeks and flip to 12/12. Hoping the GG cross is a girl-illa so to speak. I have 10 cuttings and woul be happy with 5 taking root. I have had good luck with cloning in the past with probably 70% success. I just use organic honey as a rooting hormone/disinfectant.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sounds good, yeah trim back all the lower growth I always do.  I just got some LED glasses as well, it's very bright.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for checking out my thread Killertea. I don't think I was aggressive enough. 6 plants in 9 square feet is kinda cramped. There was a guy on here a while back that was advising me who would trim the bejeesus out of his plants a couple of weeks before flower and he grew some awesome looking budage. I may trim them up a bit more this week if I have the cahones...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

:vap-Bong_smoker:Hi OF, just checking in on ya. Looking good up there, carry on.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by Rose. Pretty dull journal at this point. The fun of flowering will begin in a few weeks though.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

Isn't it just fun to grow pot? I think there is fun in all stages, but yes flowering is what it is all about. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2018)

It is but can be frustrating too. I need to quit my job so I can focus on getting this growing thing more dialed in. Of course then I would not have money to grow pot with so that would be lousy. One of my sons buddies works for a legit grow operation in New Hampster and will be managing a new operation in Massachewie soon. If I can get myself laid off, maybe I can go work there...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2018)

I am giving up on trying to have the gorilla glue cross catch up with the clones. Flipping to flower today... 

View attachment IMG_4420.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks good man, keep it going!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks K-T. I am trying. Good news/bad news on my grow... the good is the Gorilla Glue/Hickstick cross is a girl. The bad news is she seems very susceptible to PM. I am also battling a minor spider mite problem. Couldn't sleep so I got up to do some garden maintenance. Fertilized, pruned and sprayed Dr Zymes on all the girls. One of my fans died and the young fogeys don't keep up with emptying the dehumidifier like they should when I am out of town so I think that is part of the PM problem. Hopefully the pruning has opened the canopy up enough to promote good air flow. 

I had a small brownie so there is a need for some comfort food too. Chicken-Mac'n'Cheese baked with a nice crispy bread crumb/goldfish cracker crust... 

View attachment IMG_4441.jpg


View attachment IMG_4442.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 17, 2018)

I am also baked at the moment lol.  I read that post and now I have the munchies lol thanks :48:  I too have a slight spider mite issue.  I am about to harvest so it's no biggie.  Glad this didn't spread.  Good luck!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2018)

I was baked earlier and and thinking about a noontime brownie too. I have cooked the trinity of heart attack foods-bacon, home fries and fried eggs so I am topped off and ready for a nap...

The GG/Hickstick is the only plant showing now but I think the indica is pretty strong in those strains so I think indicas are know for early flowering. The other plants are sativa dominant strains. One plant is looking really lousy after I did my gardening/pruning. I saw my kittens playing around it and wonder if they peed in the pot. Either way, I needed to thin the herd do that plant is done...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2018)

a little bit over 2 weeks into 12/12 lighting. all 5 remaining plants are flowering up nicely. 

View attachment IMG_4458[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_4466[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_4465[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_4464[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 29, 2018)

Week 3 of flower. The GG/Hickstick likes to be in a less crowded tent. Spider mites don't seem to care for the plant but powdery mildew does. Cleaned out the lower canopy. Probably crappy yield this go-round but I am hoping for some nice colas. 

View attachment IMG_4483.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 4, 2018)

4 weeks o'flower of the GG4/Hickstick cross. Breeder says the seeds for the afghani part of the plant were brought back from Afghanistan by a soldier in the same manner as the watch from Pulp Fiction. I have one clone that looks viable and one that looks sickly. 

View attachment IMG_4505.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2018)

Mojo for the finish OF. She looks nice up there. Beautiful shot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks 'Bud. The strain is supposed to finish early because of the Hickstick. 8 weeks is what the breeder says so I am halfway home on that plant. I am going to run the clones long. I want some couchlock doobage. My some quit weed because my smoke is too hyper.


----------



## Killertea08 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd love to grow some couch lock buds.  My last grow is mainly sativa, great for a wake n bake but not when you wanna sleep lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking at the structure of the clones, I think I have 4 green crack plants. Nice weed but makes you need to do stuff. I might do a stepped harvest on those. Maybe 1 a week for 4 weeks to see if it gets more couch locky. I am hoping the afghani genetics in the cross give me an indicaesque smoke.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2018)

kinda gave the girls a good watering in the shower and cleaned out some more underbrush. took the opportunity to get a white light pic. 

View attachment IMG_4511.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, we need wakenbake and night night pot. and a hybird for in between.  Nice shot OF!


----------



## bubba887 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking great this far, green mojo your way for some nice buds in the end.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for checking out the journal. Should get better from here on out provided I can keep the spider mites and powdery mildew at bay.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 11, 2018)

Kind of a cool picture. No post processing. Just having the flash on and the led lighting from above makes the green/purple dichroic shot pretty odd... 

View attachment IMG_4520.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2018)

5th week of flower

GG4xHickstick

Green Crack 

View attachment IMG_4524.jpg


View attachment IMG_4528.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2018)

44 days into 12/12 lighting. i am gonna call it 38 days of flowering. 

View attachment IMG_4553.jpg


View attachment IMG_4552.jpg


View attachment IMG_4551.jpg


View attachment IMG_4550.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2018)

Pics... 

View attachment IMG_4573.jpg


View attachment IMG_4567.jpg


View attachment IMG_4565.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Well done old fogey!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thx. I am a couple weeks from chopping the gorrilla glue cross. I am gonna harvest the green crack in stages. I want some couchlock doobage so I will harvest some of the green crack with a lot of amber...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2018)

This green crack is looking pretty nice. The cross is too but the pic is over exposed... 

View attachment IMG_4575.jpg


View attachment IMG_4576.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 1, 2018)

This Thursday is 8 weeks of 12/12 lighting. Checked the trichchomes and they are all still pretty much clear. I am finishing up a shed this week so I hope I don't see all cloudy trichs on Thursday because I won't have time to chop and trim. The cross looks like it needs at least a couple more weeks too. Straight water from here on out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2018)

no amber trichs yet. thinking maybe next week i will chop... thinking i have some nute issues and heat issues but it is too late for me to do anything about the nutes and the heat should get better as i am exhausting to the outside now... 

View attachment IMG_4600[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2018)

I am kind of a dunce. What I have read about Green Crack and my personal experience growing it are in conflict. I always have felt like I was not seeing the trichs as I should. My Green Crack has always finished later that the 8+weeks the literature says it should be ready at. Had a guy who grows professionally look at my plants and confirmed my suspicion that I harvest too early. Always. And probably will this time too. 'Cause I am kind of a dunce... So 2 weeks or so...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2018)

I think I am dealing with a bit of a heat issue but I can't do much about it. I am exhausting the tent outside so it is just the basement is too warm. Can't use an air conditioner. Probably a week oit from chop-age. These plants are pretty frosty. I will get some better pics tomorrow morning. Top is the GG4/Hickstick/Afghani/Chemdawg thing. Bottom is GreenCrack. I am too close to the LED too...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2018)

Probably will chop 2 green crack plants tonight before lights on then 2 more next week to compare 9 week vs 10 week flowers. The GG cross still needs to plump up some.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2018)

Chopped one Green Crack. Poor planning on my part. I watered them yesterday so the plant was a lot more moist than I am accustomed to. Nice calyxes though. Got some new trimming sheers from my son for Christmas that I got to try out. Made by Chikamasa. Didn't have to scrape scissor hash off a single time but still wound up with a nice little ball of it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2018)

so the early harvested green crack is a bit speedy. or a lot speedy. yikes! going to let the rest of the plants go for a bit and mature. one small bong hit and i feel like i drank a pot of coffee in addition to the strong mind buzz.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 12, 2018)

Looks nice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2018)

Grrrrr... I lost track of the drying process and after 2 days, the buds are past the point of curing. Arrrrrghhh!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2018)

Maybe I am ok. In a mason jar and the humidity is creeping up to 60 so maybe I am a 'sky is falling' type of guy. Who am I kidding? I am...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2018)

thanks weedman


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 13, 2018)

Make sure to burp the jars. Especially if your having moisture problems.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2018)

thx. the jar was at 71% this morning so i pulled the buds out for a bit more drying. they are small because i chopped that plant early so they seemed to dry out rather quickly. i also found some beginnings of powdery mildew on my cross plant. i sprayed her down with some dr zymes this morning. hopefully things will go ok but i am not at all confident they will. they never seem to...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 18, 2018)

curing the 9 week green crack plant. pretty poor yield. maybe a half an ounce. i have come to the conclusion that i really screwed the pooch this grow. the soil is not very porous i think because i had the bright idea of putting some diatomaceous earth on top of the soil. i think it washed into the nooks and crannies and jammed things up. i think that caused a bit of a stunting of the buds. and a delay in ripening if that is possible. the 2 green crack plants i chopped yesterday were at day 70. they are supposed to be done in 50-55 days according to blimburn. i know you can't really use their claims as the gospel, that is quite a discrepancy. the smoke from the 9 week plant is, to be honest, very, very peppy. i tried the scissor hash from the 2 plants i chopped yesterday and it was not as hyper. the buds are also a lot nicer to look at. i still have one green crack left to chop and the gorilla glue/chem dawg/afghani/hickstick mongrel. the calyxes on that plant still have not swollen. i am trying to flush the crud out of the soil before i chop. i may chop next week and call it a wrap.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2018)

Pretty frosty - GG/ChemDawgxHickstick


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2018)

Nice


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 25, 2018)

Thx 'duck. It was a pretty poor grow. The quality is good but I will be lucky to get a quarter pound. I have clones that I will use to try again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2018)

I was lucky enough to get one viable clone off of each of these poor plants. I had not used non- organic nutes before and it is safe to say, I screwed the grow up big time. So I am about 4 weeks into flower. I thing the green crack is wind burned. Turned down the fan.  2 plants in 9 square feet.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2018)

Ooh, pretty and reminds me i need to do the bud of the month. I think that is a nice cola ya got there.

Very frosty! always a new grow. love that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2018)

nearly 5 weeks into 12/12. the green crack takes about a week longer to show flowers than the gg cross. I saw umbra recommended fulvic acid on another post here so I am trying it out. it seems the plants really like it. they are very oily and crystally for this time of flower. thanks umbra.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 11, 2018)

The clone of the GG4/CDSRxHickstick @6 weeks of flower-smelling a bit like cheese


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 13, 2018)

Tried to get some close-ups


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 20, 2018)

Pretty sure I am going to get a few seeds from these plants. On some of the lower popcorn buds, both strains. No nanners that I can see. The main colas/top buds look normal. If they are seeds with no outside fertilization, will the seeds be S1 fem seeds? I’m about a week to 2 weeks from chop.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. I hope those are not seeds that you are seeing. If so they should be female seeds. Save them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 21, 2018)

Thx burnie. I think I might have a few seeds. No nanners that I can see. All on lower buds. My canopy is pretty dense so I read that buds getting very little light can mature and possibly throw some seeds early. I think I am chopping on Friday. Lots of cloudy trichs though I have seen only one amber.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

i had a lot of seeds from this grow. kind of a bummer. they are borderline viable. i will probably try to find a good place for some of them to grow outside and see what happens. if they are ok and 'fem' seeds, i will try growing some inside too. if not, oh well...

here are a few pics from the harvest. good smoke as long as the seeds are removed. this will be the end of this thread...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2018)

Good morning OF, if you do have seeds they will not be feminized.  The will be hermie seeds.  Pretty plants there guy. Nice job. I would smoke it in a minute.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

bummer...

thanks though...


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2018)

you did well OF


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2018)

Aside from the seeds(many-like what I would buy back in the 70’s) and the low yield...

Thanks though umbra. Trying to find EM1 locally. May have to order from Teraganix directly...


----------

